# Come on over to Arilaea; free to play RPG Flashchat!



## theamazingweasleman (Jul 16, 2011)

HI! I'm Matt, and I am the HDM of the new RPG flashchat site Arilaea, hosted on the Proving Grounds Chats site. This homebrewed Pathfinder setting is rife with the chance for both battle heavy high adventure and roleplay thick court intreage. In a world where Troll-lead armies savage a fallen elven land, and threaten the borders of Arilaea, you could be the one holding back the tide. In a world where dark cabals and Drow spies plot in the shadows, you could be the one thwarting their schemes. In a world where a young Queen rises after five generations of Kings, you could be the one aiding her ascension . . . or plotting her downfall. In Arilaea, your choices and actions matter, so come MAKE them matter. Check out the World, check out the Forums, see what you will see. We look forward to being your first (as far as I've looked) Pathfinder online RPchat.
Sincerely, your Lord and Master
Matt (AKA The Amazing Weasle Man)


----------

